# white snow shoe hare no snow



## scott calkins (Dec 18, 2011)

i love runing these white hare with no snow . it rocks like a neon sign coming thru swamp. shoot me!! but we opted not to shoot last weekend . but we could have put some on the freezer there so easy to see rite now. had a great time.cant wait till this weekend and do it all over again .


----------

